# Why does that button do that...?



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

I have a switch (momentary action) on my dash that, whilst pressed, cuts ALL the lights on the rear of my RV. Rear lights and marker lights. All other lights, sides and front, are unaffected.

Any idea why? (assuming it is not an electrical fault  )


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I bought a van with a similar switch many years ago. When I asked the seller what it was for he said that it was for when he was going home from the pub late at night down the country lanes he could cut the rear lights and confuse the police car that was chasing him. 8O 8O 8O 

I trust your switch has a much more sensible purpose. :lol:


----------



## 97770 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi could it be for when you are let in to say thanks :? 
i cant see what else it would do :? :? or as you say an electrical fault..

FORDY


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi guys

maybe the tail lights interfere with the infra red on your reversing cameras at night ???????????


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

theflyingscot said:


> hi guys
> 
> maybe the tail lights interfere with the infra red on your reversing cameras at night ???????????


The switch is momentary action, so holding it in whilst reversing is probably a little awkward, even if it did affect the camera.

Saying thanks is possible, but there is a 'thumbs up' sign already fit for that purpose (which doesn't work anyway).

Hmm, I was hoping it was a common 'feature' but apparently not.

Anyone else know why it does that?


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi 

I have two mom switches on the dash, one is for the truck horns on the roof which was disconnected for the MOT, the other is an Emergency Start switch which connects the house batteries to the starter battery via a relay. 
I suspect it's a wiring fault .. I can think of no other explanation.. :?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Hi WebAgents, it has two objectives,one to confuse smokey, but mainly to signal "thanks" to the vehicle that has flashed you to let you back in, mainly truckers.


----------

